# Top 10 reasons men prefer guns over women



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The Top Ten Reasons Men
Prefer Guns Over Women

#10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.

#9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the
road.

#8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you
try it out a few times.

#7. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup.

#6. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo.

#5. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.

#4. Guns function normally every day of the month.

#3. A gun doesn't ask , "Do these new grips make me look fat?"

#2. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it.

And the number one reason
a gun is favored over a woman....

#1. YOU CAN BUY A SILENCER FOR A GUN


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So true!!!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

True and funny, and probably why I'm single! Haha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you get rid of a gun it doesn't take half your stuff.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife was reading over my shoulder laughing. Good one Ed !


----------

